# "DEAD INSIDE" paint on house?



## Gatorman (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm putting together a Zombie theme for my house this year and I wanted to write "Do Not Enter - Dead Inside" in big letters across the side of the house - Spray paint style. But clearly I don't want to damage the house. Any suggestions?


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

You can get a thin sheet of plywood and if possible match the color of the siding and then paint the words on there. If the pic is your house then maybe cut the strips to match slats on the house.
Or boards over the windows with the words on it along with some kind of "reinforcement" of the door would give a spot to paint.


----------



## Casper708 (Aug 15, 2013)

maybe side walk chalk? washes easily..


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

You could try applying plastic rap to the out side of your house then painting on that.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Is that your house pictured? I like Mr David Pearson's idea. I would use a clear plastic though, so then your house would show through. Make sure it is taunt so that it looks like the paint is on your house.

Another way, how about an old white sheet? Spray paint the sheet, OFF of the house of course, after drying hang it or attach it in another way. It will look like you're trying to warn people with a sign as opposed to trying to make it look like your house is painted.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was thinking plastic sheet, too, but I really like the idea of using the sidewalk chalk that Casper suggested.


----------



## Gatorman (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't know if the sidewalk chalk would be visible. The colors tend to be kind of pastel and light. I hadn't thought about plastic sheeting, I could actually use spray paint on that. I don't want to cover the windows too much - I'm going to have animated zombies moving around inside. I would also miss the light inside for a month! 
No that isn't my house...unfortunately that was a pic of a real house in New Orleans post hurricane Katrina...with a real dead body inside. It was the only thing I could find as a point of illustration.


----------



## Casper708 (Aug 15, 2013)

good point on the pastel..... Wonder if washable Markers would work?


----------



## Evil Elf (Dec 24, 2013)

Would that canned, spray-on food coloring stain the house? It might, since it is dye, but is looks just like spray paint.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You can get black light chalk, and a couple of strategically placed black lights. Pretty sure I have seen it in spirit.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

heresjohnny said:


> You can get black light chalk, and a couple of strategically placed black lights. Pretty sure I have seen it in spirit.


 That reminds me. They also have hairspray that shows up under a black light. Not sure how well it would show up and would need to experiment with it.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I think my question would be, would spray paint really stick to plastic wrap? It may have too much of a gloss finish on it for a latex spray paint to stick. I can not say from experience because I've never used plastic wrap for spray painting.

You might consider, as others have stated, using plywood, or even a heavy duty cardboard to color the same as your house is and applying the wood or cardboard to the side of the house. You could then save it for next year, should you decide to do the same type of haunt.

At night time and from a distance most people won't notice the difference, I would think.
*_


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

For clarity: Not really a plastic wrap, but more of the sheeting that you would use for a drop cloth or what alot of us use it for, corpsing. Plastic wrap would be way too difficult to work with.


----------



## Redwalker (May 7, 2010)

You could board up your windows and paint Dead Inside on the boards, that is what I am planing to do this year.


----------



## Gatorman (Sep 4, 2014)

All good ideas, but just not any that I think will work in my case. I really can't close off the windows (I work from home) and I want the writing to be visible in the daytime too. I'll have to keep thinking. There must be a way! The plywood would be the best, but not feasible to cover the windows. I'm going to have zombies moving around inside that I want people to see...Grrr. I figured this would be the easiest thing I did this year!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Just a thought....you can use aluminum foil sprayed with Pledge, and drip hot glue on it....it won't stick (due to the Pledge) and you can make it as big as you want, form it into letters, graphics, etc....paint it whatever color you want and then use glue dots to secure it. (I use glue dots all the time to secure bakery bags, velum, etc, and you can peel them off, they are what luncheon meats use to secure the printed labels on the small tupperware containers that the meat comes in.) I think this may work. You can paint the hardened glue letters whatever color you wish. This may work for you, I haven't tried it, but I just was reading this thread and thought I would throw in my two cents. (or you could use hot glue to secure the letters and or wording, in small enough spots, you can peel it off once it gets cold)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Or another thought....just paint the wording onto thin wood and cut it out and secure the lettering on the house....or have a sign company print it on card stock and secure that....
I'm just thinking you want it thin and hand painted looking....but you don't want to paint your house....you want to stick it on, and peel it off....maybe decals from a sign company? Like vehicle decals?


----------



## Gatorman (Sep 4, 2014)

You may be onto something...What about using Photoshop to "spray paint" hand drawn letters and then print them one per page onto clear shipping labels or acetate. That would work, but might get expensive. I really just want to spray something on the house!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^The shine from the acetate would bother me, but the shipping labels if it were matte may work.....


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Plasti dip. Look it up. That's the way to go.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

jabberwocky said:


> Plasti dip. Look it up. That's the way to go.


100% agree. Depending how porous and pitted the side of the house is.


----------



## Gatorman (Sep 4, 2014)

Woah. I didn't know plasti dip made a spray. I'll have to try this.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

Just wanted to testify to the Plasti-dip idea. I used it to black out my car's rear tail section, but it peels right off if desired with no damage to the car's paint. However, as stated, if the surface is porous, it will be a pain to remove.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I bought matching siding last year, attached it to a frame & put this up. Looks decent from the road; up close... not so much. 

click here (because I have forgotten how to put in a danged image)

http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1172&pictureid=18182


----------



## Gatorman (Sep 4, 2014)

That looks Awesome! That would be great if I could do it on a larger scale, but might be cost prohibitive.


----------

